# Pearson Buffs Here's A ?



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

Who remembers the Pearson that was a 60# bow that had a cocking mechanism built into the grip? It cocked an extra 30 #'s making it a 90 lb bow! Anyone have one they would like to sell?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

It was called Advantage If im not mistaken it was from 95/96 but I don't have one. sorry


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

That name does seem to ring a bell! Thanks.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Definitely the Pearson Advantage. I got to shoot one a few times, and really liked it, but I don't have one either. I've been thinking about that bow lately myself... It'd be fun to have one of those around...


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*"Advantage Bow"Invented by*



Dean Lawter said:


> Who remembers the Pearson that was a 60# bow that had a cocking mechanism built into the grip? It cocked an extra 30 #'s making it a 90 lb bow! Anyone have one they would like to sell?


and first built for Pearson by Loyd Napier......(Failsafe release)
Sorry I don't have one but have seen several around at times.Haven't seen anyone shooting one.


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Compound-Bow-Ri...8647659QQihZ020QQcategoryZ20840QQcmdZViewItem

A bit pricey, but might be what you are looking for...


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Cool*

Yep thats it! Thanks for the lead. I would sure like to have one, but it is a bit higher than I would like to give.


----------



## Bow_Rep (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh yes, the Pearson Advantage. Likely the fastest bow ever conceived. It still is the fastest...

I had an opportunity to test fire one at the Pearson factory when Lloyd Napier still had the bow in the development stage. It had a trombone-type assy for the forward assist, looking much like the old Martin Jaguar Magnum. But, this bow had a grip that actually slid back/forth on that trombone slide unlik the fixed grip of the Jaguar. A spring loaded power lever projected rearward from the grip and it had a hook at the rear of it. A cam was mounted on the front of the riser (the side facing the shooter) that the cables attached to, directly behind that trombone slide assy. This assy looked very similar to the Jennings Unicam. 

To fire the bow, the grip was slid towards the shooter until the power assist lever engaged a pin on the outer edge of the power assist cam. As the bow was drawn in the std push/pull motion, the forward movement of the grip would rotate that power assist cam using added mechanical advantage to pull on the bow cables. This is how you could make a 90# bow draw like a 60# bow. If you simply drew the bow without engaging the lever, it would show 90# on the scale. 

Once you got to full draw, the power lever would disengage from the power assist cam and you effectively were holding 21# (65% relaxation for a 60# bow). As soon as you turned that string loose, *it had the power of a 90# bow!* There were some shortcomings however, the least of them being that it too suffered from the same issue as the Martin Jaguar...a short power stroke.

The biggest issue was "_what happens if the bow were to fire before the power-assist system disengages_"?? Poop does occur folks. Releases fail and I could envision a whole buch of liability issues if the bow ever did fire with the system still engaged. Another matter: What if you must let the bow down?? As the shooter relaxes the draw (possibly using a release safe for 60#), he is suddenly faced with letting down a 90# bow! AND..."anything mechanical can fail"...and that said, what if the power-assist lever does not disengage (a simple spring failure) and a person fires the bow while at full draw?

The list goes on and on why this bow was destined for failure. I tried to explain the mechanical shortcomings to Ron Powell (Pearson owner/president) why this bow would be best left on the drawing board...but, the Nat'l Sales/Marketing Manager at the time (Doug Somethingorother...an inconsequential know-nothing pissant who had no archery background at all) thought the Advantage was the greatest thing since sliced bread. 

Then, the sales/marketing manager decided to advertise the bow in the center of every trade publication using a 4 or 8 page, 4 color fold-out insert. This, for a bow that was heavy as a boat anchor (sand cast riser) that was only being offered in right hand, was expensive as hell and had a bad rap on it before it ever got into a dealer's hands. Sample's came waaaaay late to the reps and very few of these bows were ever shipped to the dealers (who would order "one" bow as their "dealer bow" at a 50% discount). On top of that, it was my understanding (directly from Ron Powell) that the inventor/designer of the bow was to be paid $200K for the exclusive on the design and an ongoing royalty to boot.

I could go on and on about this POS menagerie of a bow that was instrumental in the demise of Ben Pearson Archery...the same company that took the market by storm in successive years (85-89) with winners like the XE Hunter, Renegade, Spoiler, Grey Ghost, etc. 

Add this to other Pearson woes like non-payment of FET on certain products which they got hammered for by the IRS and having to pay Mrs Allen her royalty for every fiberglass kiddie compound that they ever made and it's not hard to see why BPA went into the toilet during the early 90's. 

Rant mode off 

If you can find one of these bows, it is indeed a rarity and worth collecting. It is highly unlikely that anyone is shooting one of these and if you find someone that is, they are as nutty as a fruitcake.


----------



## Bow_Rep (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is one in all of it's glory... http://www.theycallmecool.com/images/pearson/pages/index001.html


----------



## cluelessrookie (Jul 25, 2007)

There is still a rule in the IBO books that outlaws this bow. Even had it made it to full production the IBO essentially outlawed it the next year.


----------



## Bow_Rep (Sep 14, 2006)

cluelessrookie said:


> There is still a rule in the IBO books that outlaws this bow. Even had it made it to full production the IBO essentially outlawed it the next year.


Kind of like USAC banning the Turbine Car


----------



## aggie3d (Feb 14, 2003)

*Pearson Advantage*

I actually have one of these bows in my closet. It was given to me from a shop that changed owners many, many years ago. Mine is blue riser with white limbs and right handed. I may be interested in getting rid of it. No need to collect dust. If anyone is interested, shoot me an offer.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that info Bow Rep. That was absolutely hilarious and tragically sad for Pearson at the same time. Heaven help us from Marketing folks making technical decisions (Cervelo bike ads are getting that point across quite well now).

I think I'll put this in my engineers who just didn't get it file, between the Ariel Square 4 motorcycle engine and the Toggle action Artillery piece.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

aggie3d,

I pm'd you an offer.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

I do miss those days. I still have my Pearson AT Classic and Renegade III. I remember shooting one those Advantage bows. They sure were fast.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

XQuest said:


> and first built for Pearson by Loyd Napier......(Failsafe release)
> Sorry I don't have one but have seen several around at times.Haven't seen anyone shooting one.


Loyd Napier, yes Loyd built them and sold the patent to pearson and then it was in bancrupcty court for awhile and ended up back with Loyd, Then hca bought that patent and the redman line from loyd around 2000 and somehow the redman line ended up in barnsdale hands from loyd 2 sales for the same company  and we do have several here on the wall in R&D


----------

